# Spoken Greek New Testament



## fivepointcalvinist (May 10, 2006)

for those interested you can hear the original Greek being spoken (great for us students!):

http://www.ccel.org/a/anonymous/gnt/home.html


----------



## DrawnbytheFather (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fivepointcalvinist_
> for those interested you can hear the original Greek being spoken (great for us students!):
> 
> http://www.ccel.org/a/anonymous/gnt/home.html



Thank you for that link. I'm in the process of trying to learn Greek, though it's a slow process. Before I began attending Covenant, our pastor taught it to the congregation. He's teaching us Old Testament Survey right now, so I'm doing the tapes of the Greek series very slowly.


----------

